# How much have you made since the low in March?



## Pallen (13 August 2009)

Hi guys,

Just curious to see how we have all faired since the markets bottom and what we expect in the coming months?

Personally, Im starting to get the feeling things are being driven by a whole heap of nothing. I've enjoyed the past 5 months but like many still feel the scars of the the last 18 months.

Im not one to be greedy, and slowly but surely Im eeking my way out of the market, sticking it back into term deposits and property.

I've had a healthy return of around 60% over the last 5 months and Im happy with that. Obviously it's a bull market, but why? 

Stockpiles are still stocked, forward sales are low and inflation is set to return. It's term deposits, property and gold for me for while.

Good luck all holders.


----------



## tasmanian (13 August 2009)

*Re: How much have you made since the Markets low in March*

Fear and greed runs the sharemarket.


----------



## Pallen (13 August 2009)

*Re: How much have you made since the Markets low in March*



tasmanian said:


> Fear and greed runs the sharemarket.




Indeed it does, but the highs of the mining boom were driven by that, a boom.

What's behind a 50% rise since the dip?

Just dont know if it can keep this break neck speed up, maybe it will level off, who knows?

For me, I'll take most of my profits, play a few speccies and watch for a while. Maybe I'll lose out a little, just curious how the rest of you are feeling?


----------



## tasmanian (13 August 2009)

*Re: How much have you made since the Markets low in March*

The rise lately is maybe the fear ran too far maybe everything wasnt as bad as it seemed.

Better earnings than expected in the USA is pushing it along lately.It will probaly got alot higher yet.We are still way down from old highs even though we have had a big rally the last few months.

But noone knows for sure.Everyones been thinking a top for the last couple of weeks no reason it cant go up another 20%+ in the next month or 2.Watch how the greed comes back into the market.There will be a decent sell off sooner or later .If your long atm dont be too greedy but I cant see any reason to be selling just yet.

The market doesnt really need a reason its one weird creature.I found theres no real use trying to work out why or whats happening.If theres an uptrend get on.If theres a dwowtrend short it.


----------



## tech/a (13 August 2009)

*Re: How much have you made since the Markets low in March*



> I've had a healthy return of around 60% over the last 5 months and Im happy with that.




On a $20k account thats a great effort.
If your nett worths a few million then its bugger all.
On your total nett worth thats amazing.



> How much have you made since the Markets low in March




Relative to ????


----------



## dutchie (13 August 2009)

*Re: How much have you made since the Markets low in March*



tech/a said:


> On a $20k account thats a great effort.
> If your nett worths a few million then its bugger all.
> On your total nett worth thats amazing.
> 
> ...






60% of a few million = bugger all ????? (i'll have half)


----------



## N1Spec (13 August 2009)

*Re: How much have you made since the Markets low in March*



dutchie said:


> 60% of a few million = bugger all ????? (i'll have half)




i think tech meant if you got a few million and your trading capital is only $20k then 60% of $20k is bugger all.


----------



## Timmy (13 August 2009)

*Re: How much have you made since the Markets low in March*



N1Spec said:


> i think tech meant if you got a few million and your trading capital is only $20k then 60% of $20k is bugger all.




That's how I understood it too.


----------



## Beej (13 August 2009)

*Re: How much have you made since the Markets low in March*



Pallen said:


> What's behind a 50% rise since the dip?




Actually the XAO is about 40% off it's low, but anyway......

What we are seeing IMO is a resetting of the level of risk on future earnings for most listed companies - at the low, there was a lot of fear and a very real risk (or least a very real perception) that things could turn very sour with multiple companies going bankrupt, banks failing, severe global depression etc - at least that's what was being priced in. The market is now coming back to a level in line with current earnings, and is assessing that the downside risk to those earnings being at least maintained have been significantly reduced.

As for how much has been  made? Well I do not actively trade at the moment but do have a long term ASX based SMA. That share portfolio is up about 55% since the low (and that's on significantly more than $20k  ). The portfolio value is also a lot higher than it was last year at the same index level on the way down, partly due to the continued solid dividend stream that got re-invested along the way, plus discounted rights issues etc lowering the cost base on many holdings significantly. The money in this investment went in over a 2 year period ending a couple of years back, and over-all it is now back in the black, after having taken a "paper" bath on the way down .

It has been a bumpy ride; my main satisfaction right now comes from fighting my fear/instincts to sell out near the lows to try save the cash I had left in there! Plus getting some new money in at low prices through portfolio pruning and divi re-investment, plus participation in discounted rights issues etc.

Having said all that, IMO things could well deteriorate again - who knows? But, what this rally does prove to me is that my conviction that things will always come good again still holds true, and I only lose if I sell (apart from portfolio pruning/management). In the meantime I'll keep letting those dividends flow in and get re-invested, but still keep spare cash on the sidelines for now or direct it into other area's until the economic outlook is more certain.

Cheers,

Beej


----------



## dutchie (13 August 2009)

*Re: How much have you made since the Markets low in March*



N1Spec said:


> i think tech meant if you got a few million and your trading capital is only $20k then 60% of $20k is bugger all.




My apologies to tech/a if thats it.


----------



## tech/a (13 August 2009)

That was it.

Dont you love Stats.
50% fall and now a 50% rise.
Relative to??
Really the rise is 10% relative to the fall.
Not that inspiring really!

Yet people are missing amazing opportunity where stocks have fallen 
50% or more but are rising 100s of % in short periods of time relative
to their price.
Just take MGX as an example
$3.50 last June down to 16c in november -95%
from 16c to $1.18 now + 737%
There are many many more.

Opportunity abounds!


----------



## Pallen (13 August 2009)

Guys, sorry about my OP, I have failed to mention I only starting investing in the stockmarket in late January when I thought the market was overselling some quality companies.

Relative to what? Well ROI I guess. I plonked in about 50k, so Im happy with how I've done so far.

I still cant believe Flight centre got as low as $3.50.

As above, I bought into quality stocks who were oversold based on fear and fear alone, checked the fundamentals and went from there.


----------



## nunthewiser (13 August 2009)

a gigAzillion bucks


----------



## grace (13 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> a gigAzillion bucks




Yes, but we all know Nuns are not allowed to keep it!


----------



## Mad Mel (13 August 2009)

From another beginner's perspective...  since I only started investing in January / February, I've done ok, especially considering some stupid missed opportunities.   Timing is everything, and if I started investing in a bear market or a more even market, I have no doubt that I'd be in a minus situation.  The last six months have been a forgiving time to learn the ropes.

In my opinion, a trader or investor doesn't have to be particularly good to show a decent return if they started Q1 2009 (such as myself).  The people who weathered the last half of '08 and are doing well today are the ones who should be proud of their accomplishment.  They're probably also the traders who will eventually pillage the nouveau investors who started up in the last six months, and now think that yanking money from the market is easy.

Oh yeah, and I haven't made a dime yet.  Money is still in the market, and therefore completely at risk.


----------



## nunthewiser (13 August 2009)

Mad Mel said:


> Oh yeah, and I haven't made a dime yet.  Money is still in the market, and therefore completely at risk.




hey ........... well done on that quote

the usual quotes are " its not a loss until you sell " etc etc ......


----------



## nunthewiser (13 August 2009)

grace said:


> Yes, but we all know Nuns are not allowed to keep it!





: yes lately i have given a little back on a daily basis :


----------



## skyQuake (13 August 2009)

The local busker must be busking in luxury now!


----------



## ROE (13 August 2009)

I haven't made any money cos I haven't sold any
I just accumulate like mad since late last year and still do 

but my dividend going to be a real cracker this year and many years from now


----------



## gav (13 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> a gigAzillion bucks




Using the Vatican's trading account?


----------



## whereu (13 August 2009)

Mad Mel said:


> From another beginner's perspective...  since I only started investing in January / February, I've done ok, especially considering some stupid missed opportunities.   .




Mad Mel, good to find a fellow traveller. I lost heaps in 2008. I didn't trade myself but left it to others in investment units. I decided that I could be just as easily lose money without paying someone to do it for me. I sold the units and now investing myself (since January). I agree with you that the market has been kind. My portfolio has increased in paper value, but this means nothing, as I think you are implying, until the cash is banked. Its quite a roller coaster ride with elation when share prices go up and down to earth with a bump when they fall.  I try to keep cash handy for opportunities and have missed some good ones! Retrospect, I have found, is a great science. If only...if only... My biggest challenge is knowing when to sell!


----------



## copashark (13 August 2009)

ive found it interesting to note in this thread that a few of us started investing in the stock market(as i did) early this year when on the news that the market was crashing, you opportunists you.....and me


----------



## So_Cynical (13 August 2009)

I'm fully invested and have been since Mid 07, even when ive sold something in profit, its only a matter of days or weeks till its back in, so i consider that fully invested, since Feb my capital base has grown by about 15% and net worth by about 45% thanks to averaging down near the bottom and participating in the many SSP,s and rights issues etc...also been very active building part free carry positions in some quality stocks. 

Its been a great money making opportunity since Oct, and we all should of made alot more than we prob did, i know i was way to conservative, still the pain of early 08 will live long in my memory....have decided this week to sit on the side lines for a while once im out of my 2 current active positions.

Its all looking a little over the top at the moment.


----------



## airpoe (13 August 2009)

I started in Jan/feb this year, to be honest not knowing alot.

In March, I had lost 24%, now i have made back 24% + 46% gain.

I had made some big mistakes in some selling & not buying some.


----------



## Ardyne (13 August 2009)

I started in April 08. I use 100% leverage with put protection. I'm up $15000 or 33%


----------



## Donga (13 August 2009)

Most of my investments are in property, Super though also have a play fund, and try beat the ASX. I'm not a rabid trader but in past few months, sensing recovery was well underway, especially in China and the market had overreacted down to 3100 have swung my play portfolio from medical and general to the miners who seemed to cop it hardest during GFC. I'm delighted with my "paper" position compared to the high 6700 and consequent low and will continue to play until I retire in a couple of years time. So for me it's not a question of when the market will retreat again as believe world economy will always head north over the long term. These major corrections happen rarely and we've just been through one. As long as ASX is over 5000 in a couple of years time, I'm fine;6000 I'm laughing . If we're going through another major slide... I'll keep on working until we recover again


----------



## clayton4115 (26 September 2009)

from a low of $63k in Feb 09 to currently $96k, still in the red though!


----------



## stl_08 (26 September 2009)

55% overall, (all mymoney is in shares)


----------



## zzaaxxss3401 (27 September 2009)

Started buying 12 months ago. By March I had already invested around $30K but was down 17%. I've done a lot of dollar-cost-averaging (searching for a bottom) and taken up any SPP offers (a must in my opinion), so I've now invested a total of $38K but I'm up 36% (on paper).


----------



## RamonR (27 September 2009)

Talking about gains in a percentage point doesn't seem all that worthwhile.

Have noticed that whenever I add to my portfolio, my percentage gains go down as I have added a stock with 0% gains, even if I stay positively geared and increase my dividend stream.


----------



## mrluva (27 September 2009)

Started about five months ago with zero knowledge, made heaps of mistakes by selling stocks with small gains...still about 20%($6000) up till now...could make heaps more if I hadn't sold my first purchases in april, may.
Sold all my blue chips last wekk,sitting on sidelines with some mining stocks in pocket.


----------



## craigj (29 September 2009)

started this time a year ago with little knowledge have made 75% profit on overall account in a year and over 100% profit since march  thanks to the spec stocks cfu meo acr cnx


----------



## matty2.0 (29 September 2009)

storm financial lost all my money

f**k my life.


----------



## cutz (29 September 2009)

matty2.0 said:


> storm financial lost all my money
> 
> f**k my life.




Are you for real dude, how much did you lose ?


----------



## clayton4115 (30 September 2009)

sorry to hear that Matty, if you are under 50yrs old, dont feel too down, you still have time on your side to make up those losses.

i suppose the only thing one can learn from this is to go learn about shares yourself and do it yourself.


----------



## Nero64 (1 October 2009)

I started investing in Jan 2008. Bought CBA at $48.50. I sold out in March 08 for a loss 

I can't believe it got to $52 (low of $25) with the market at 4700. Amazing!

We still have that 2000 points gap to fill. Something has to move forward to fill it. In 2007 it was the REITs. What is it going to be in 2011-2012 to get there again? - Clean energy boom? Your guess is as good as mine. 

Stay tuned though because 2010 is going to be a cracker.


----------



## airpoe (4 October 2009)

up 68% since I started this year, was up to 73% on Wednesday

have moved from 90% blue chip when I started to about 70% blue chips in my portfolio

I am all in, living on staples to pump most my salary into shares!!


----------



## nathanblack (4 October 2009)

airpoe said:


> up 68% since I started this year, was up to 73% on Wednesday
> 
> have moved from 90% blue chip when I started to about 70% blue chips in my portfolio
> 
> I am all in, living on staples to pump most my salary into shares!!




staples? ouch. dont go through metal detectors at airport. did you think of trying rice instead?

I agree with your stratergy, sacrificing a little now, will hopefully have huge benefit down the track.

Everyones super is down, but im contributing extra to make the most of cheap entry and get the most gain when market rebounds fully. It may take years, but it will be worth it.

Same approach to my personal investments. Been making a crumb on undervalued stock(some blue chip, some specs), then investing the profit into hybrids to obtain a steady income stream for life(plus cap gain potential).


----------



## alter1217 (5 October 2009)

Started in october, sensing opportunity after the crash, lost 10% on the way to march. Currently 70% above my initial capital and life savings of < 5k, all from toiling in the back of some fast food restaurant.

Yes, I've made more money this year from shares than from McDonalds. 

But if you meant "made money only if you put it in the bank", then its nothing.

My net worth is in the vicinity of -$15000 because of the HECS debt. I suppose it "decreased" 15% or so.

The $1500 govt super co-contribution came 6 months late in February, lucky for me. My existing $1000 was down 40% at one time.


----------



## Julia (5 October 2009)

alter1217 said:


> Currently 70% above my initial capital and life savings of < 5k, all from toiling in the back of some fast food restaurant.
> 
> Yes, I've made more money this year from shares than from McDonalds.



Good for you being prepared to work in that environment.
We all had to begin somewhere.  Good luck.


----------



## jono_oz (5 October 2009)

Since the first of March

119% in Geard Managed Funds
110% in Super Fund (Self Managed)
570% in Marin Loan (Self Managed)

I just wish it had started with what we invested originally from the sale of our business in May 2007  

roughly 80% of the way back to starting point and 2 years 4 months behind!!!


PS.
I will never ever, let anyone else manage our Portfolio ever again!


----------



## nulla nulla (22 November 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> : yes lately i have given a little back on a daily basis :




Good to see a sister of charity. You keep stopping out on those bhp shorts. No doubt your persistance will be rewarded eventually.


----------



## nunthewiser (22 November 2009)

I deleted last post as being a smug bugger about falling shareprices often leads to annoyance to others and replaced that post with this ..............


Jam sand up ya clacker nulla.


----------



## sinner (22 November 2009)

Nov 08 - March 09 low entries for me

CVN @ 0.3
IAU @ 0.19
KAR @ 2.91
ESG @ 0.45
MEL @ 0.45
BEPPA @ 0.05
AOE @ 2.61

All calls were posted in the appropriate thread then. All of these were just $500-1000 lots of which I exited half at 2*entry price to make them "free". To the bottom drawer you go! 

There were a few more entries but I exited them at B/E or small loss. Not for bad picking, just impatience, if I had held some would be worth much more than the entries above (such as IHK @ 15.6 and IZZ @ 39.5).


----------



## Dowdy (22 November 2009)

I don't have much capital to invest with so i only invested a few thousand with 3 stocks.

1 stock is up 129% since i bought it.

1 up 18% 

and the other one is up 200% since i bought it.

Too bad i don't have much capital or i'll be living on easy street right now.


----------



## nulla nulla (22 November 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> I deleted last post as being a smug bugger about falling shareprices often leads to annoyance to others and replaced that post with this ..............
> 
> 
> Jam sand up ya clacker nulla.




Ah you have such a sweet turn off phrase. Here i was extolling your charitable disposition and you turn into the nun from "Two mules for sister Sarah"


----------

